# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  πομπός 50w fm με λυχνίες 5763-6146-b

## FM1

'Ενας μέσης ισχύος πομπός fm 50w που θα σας επιτρέψει να ακουστείτε σε πολύ μακρινές αποστάσεις ανάλογα με την εκάστοτε περιοχή και την πυκνότητα των υπολοίπων ραδιοδικτύων....ο πομπός ταλαντώνει στην περιοχή των fm χάρη στην 5763 ταλαντώτρια λυχνία και κατόπιν η τελική ραδιοσυχνότητα ενισχύεται από τον ενισχυτή εξόδου rf που απαρτίζεται από μια πέντοδο 6146-b λυχνία ισχύος...

*Προσοχή: το κύκλωμα απαιτεί υψηλές τάσεις για την λειτουργία του! ! !*

----------


## FM1

Δείτε εδώ περιγραφή και φώτο του πομπού:

http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?fi...3umotu5z96.jpg

http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?fi...wwrn2mt82l.jpg

----------


## αθικτον

Καλησπερα σε ολους.
Ο λογος που ανοιγω ξανα ενα θεμα 3χρονων ,ειναι γιατι θελω να το δουν νεα μελη,να δωσουν την αποψη τους,ή φιλοι που το εχουν κατασκευασει, να πουν τις εντυπωσεις τους, ειδικα στη συζευξη των πηνιων (κατασκευη) και τη διαμορφωση .

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω τον FM1 ,η ταση του μετασχηματιστη τροφοδοσιας στη μεγαλη λαμπα ειναι 380ν;   Γιατι δεν φαινεται καλα στο σχεδιο.

φιλικα,Γιωργος (αθικτον).

----------


## atatas

Η 6146 μπορεί να οδηγηθεί από μια 6C4 ?

----------


## itta-vitta

> Η 6146 μπορεί να οδηγηθεί από μια 6C4 ?



--------------------------------
 Δοκίμασε να δεις. Δεν τολμώ να πώ γιατί στην άλλη συζήτηση "περί μετρήσεων" έγινε χαμός.

----------


## itta-vitta

Τέλος πάντων θα πω, τι έχω μετρήσει σε βαθμίδα ταλάντωσης με την 6ς4. 200 βολτ ανοδικά,  με 47 κω στα αρνητικά, μέτρησα 2μιλλΑ ρεύμα οδηγού και είχα 15μιλλΑ ανοδ ρεύμα.  Θεωρητικά στην έξοδο του ταλαντωτή θα έχεις ισχύ 200Χ0,015Χ0,7=2,1 βαττ. Δεν έχω βάλει γέφυρα να μετρήσω αλλά  υποθέτω ότι ο γνωστός τύπος υπολογισμού επαληθεύεται και πρακτικά. Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις το έχω διαπιστώσει. 
Ξεκίνησα να δοκιμάζω αντίσταση στην πόλωση από 3,9 κω. Είχα -2 βολτ στο οδηγό και 20μιλλΑ στην άνοδο με 150 βολτ. Υπήρχε αντίσταση 3,9κω στη γραμμή τροφδ της ανόδου. Ανεβάζοντας τα αρνητικά έπεφτε το ανοδικό ρεύμα και η πτώση στην αντίσταση της ανόδου γινόταν μικρότερη. Έτσι η τάση στην άνοδο έφτασε στα 200 βολτ και το ανοδικό ρεύμα έπεσε στα 15 μιλλΑ, με την ίδια αντίσταση.

----------


## WIZARD

> Η 6146 μπορεί να οδηγηθεί από μια 6C4 ?



*οχι* ,δεν μπορει 

καλυτερα με μια EL84

----------


## p.gabr

συγνωμη γιατι δεν μπορει ???
εγω βλεπω αυτα για την 6c4
6c46c4.jpg
καθως για την 6146 βλεπω αυτο
6146.jpg

----------


## WIZARD

> συγνωμη γιατι δεν μπορει ???
> εγω βλεπω αυτα για την 6c4
> 6c46c4.jpg
> καθως για την 6146 βλεπω αυτο
> 6146.jpg



γιατι η 6c4 ειναι αμιγως ταλαντωτρια

αν βαλει μια EL84θα δουλεψει καλα 

ειναι μηχανηματα που τα εχω δουλεψει παλια

τωρα αμα θελεις να παιδευτεις με την 6c4,τι να σου πω

μια λυση αλλη ειναι 6c4-el84-6146

----------


## SRF

> συγνωμη γιατι δεν μπορει ???
> εγω βλεπω αυτα για την 6c4
> 6c46c4.jpg
> καθως για την 6146 βλεπω αυτο
> 6146.jpg



Μπορείς όντως, αλλά στην ουσία οριακά και με πολύ προσεγμένη κατασκευή... 
Κοιτάς όμως τις προδιαγραφές για τους 60MHz και όχι τους 150MHz, 175MHz... όπου αμφότερα τα μεγέθη αλλάζουν άρδην. Υπολόγισε την μέση των τιμών στους  60 & 150 για την 6C4 & των 60 & 175MHz για την 6146Β... 
Βάλε την ταλαντώτρια να δουλεύει ομαλά, πχ στα 150V και δες τι θα βγάζει σε σχέση με ότι θα απαιτεί η ενισχύτρια στους 100MHz!  :Wink:  

Τα είχα ετοιμάσει αναλυτικότερα, αλλά κόλλησε το ρημάδι και χάθηκε...

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Καλό θα ήταν για να δουλέψει καλά ως ταλαντώτρια να τη δουλεύεις πολύ μα πολύ χαμηλά! Είχα κάποιο φίλο ο οποίος ήταν λίγο της τελειομανίας και εκείνα τα χρόνια δούλευε την 6C4 όχι με τροφοδοτικό συνεχούς αλλά με μπαταρίες (από μίζα τηλεκατευθυνόμενου αν θυμάμαι καλά) και εξασφάλιζε ανοδική τάση καμμία 50V (με επιφύλαξη για το νούμερο, δεν θυμάμαι...). Και αν ήταν πολύ καλή τελικά η διαμόρφωση στα δικά μας αυτιά φάνταζε απλά... τέλεια!!! Για σταθερότητα συχνότητας δεν ξέρω, πάντως η λαμπίτσα όσο ζεσταινόταν από τα νήματα! 
Καλημερίζω

----------


## weather1967

Οδηγείται και με 6C4 ,αλλα θα βγαλει μειωμενη ισχυ στην εξοδο η 6146
Με περισσοτερη οδηγηση π.χ ΕL84 θα βγαλει περισσοτερη ισχύ στην εξοδο η 6146.

----------


## p.gabr

Δεν θελω να διαφωνισω με κανεναν 
Αλλος εχει γνωσεις αλλος εχει  εμπειριες 
Επειδη ομως το θεμα διαβαζουν και ανθρωποι οι οποιοι δεν εχουν εμπειρια απο λυχνιες θα ηταν καλο να αναφερομαστε με παραπομπες και πιο αναλυτικα' ακομα το πιο απλο ειναι δυσκολο για πολλους
Τελος να πω οτι η 5763 ειναι μεγαλυτερης ισχυος αλλα και η 6c4 ειναι αρκετη
Φροντιζουμε σε μια κατασκευη ωστε η οδηγητρια να εχει την δυνατοτητα υπερτριπλασιας παροχης ισχυος απο την απαιτουμενη ισχυ που ζητα η εισοδος της λυχνιας εξοδου 
Βεβαιως ενοειται οτι αν του βαλεις και τριτη λυχνια θα ειναι σαφως καλλυτερα

Τελος να πω οτι ολοι εχουν δικιο- ας  μην φιλονικουμε- ας δινουμε στοιχεια περισσοτερα- ας μιλαμε απλα να μας καταλαβαινουν.
ειναι καλλυτερο

----------

αθικτον (22-06-12), 

Marc (15-09-12)

----------


## itta-vitta

Δοκίμασα,συγκεριμένα χθες, βρήκα το σασί με την 6ς4 και πρόσθεσα μια 6146. Πέρα από τις μετρήσεις η ταλαντωση ακούγεται ισχυρή στο ραδιόφωνο. Δεν μου συντόνιζε η έξοδος. Ο αραιόφυλλος που τον μέτρησα είναι 18 πικο και το πηνίο 5σπ/1,5μιλλμ Φ συρμ/1,5εκ Φ πην. Το άφησα έτσι προς το παρόν, φυσικά θα το ξαναδω. Πρέπει να δώσω τα στοιχεία στο γνωστό προγραμματάκι για τον υπολογισμό φ-λ-ς. Πρέπει να ξεκολλήσω και το πηνίο να το μετρήσω. Νομίζω ότι θα οδηγήσει την 61..
Δείτε εδώ:
http://www.nj7p.org/Tube4.php?tube=6c4

----------


## αθικτον

Χαιρετω τον σεβαστο φιλο Ιττα βηττα. Ευχομαι χρονια καλά με ωραιες νεες κατασκευες.

Αληθεια,εχουν περασει 3 μηνες απο τον πρωτο σου πειραματισμο για οδηγηση της 6146 με την 6c4,τελικα βγηκε συμπερασμα;

Εγω παντως το 92 το'χα δει στο βασιλη στο μοναστηρακι να δουλευει,αλλα ειχε τις λαμπες κολλητα,ημουν πανω στο εργαστηριο την ωρα που το συντονιζε,ποση ισχυ εβγαλε δεν θυμαμαι,πανε πολλα χρονια,ωραια χρονια...

----------


## spirakos

Να στριμωχτω και γω λιγο στο θεμα??
Η αντισταση οδηγου-γης τι εξυπηρετει και το σημαντικοτερο γιατι οι κατασκευαστες δινουν οριο στη τιμη αυτης της αντιστασης?
Αυτα που ξερω ως τωρα ειναι α)αναφορα δυναμικου ως προς γη β)διαιρεση  ac σηματος σε σχεση με την αντισταση πχ.ανοδου του προηγουμενου σταδιου
Μηπως εχει να κανει με διαιρεση dc οταν το πλεγμα περναει σε θετικες τιμες?

----------


## spirakos

Κανεις οεο?

----------


## p.gabr

Σπυρο κατεβασε το βιβλιο του καμπου
Σελιδα 13_14 http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/down...?do=file&id=59
Οι ενισχυτριες λυχνιες rf δουλευουν σε ταξη γ
Ητοι το οδηγο πλεγα ερχεται σε θετικες τιμες και.εχουμε κυκλοφορια ρευματος μεσω του οδηγου και της αντιστασεως πλεγματος ως προς γη
Η τιμητης αντιστασης καθοριζει και την αρνητικη ταση πολωσεως

----------


## spirakos

Αν και γραμμενα στη καθαρευουσα πιστευω κατι καταλαβα
Λογω της ροης ρευματος απο το πλεγμα δημιουργειται δυναμικο πανω στην αντισταση οποτε και αυξομειωσεις στη πολωση
Εκει μπαινει ο πυκνωτης ωστε τη θετικη ημιπεριοδο να φορτιζει και την αρνητικη να εκφορτιζει για σταθερη πολωση
Επισης καταλαβα οτι σε ταξη Γ δε χρησιμοποιειται αυτοπολωση για να μη καταναλωνεται ισχυς στην αντισταση καθοδου

Αυτο που κατεληξα ειναι οτι οι κατασκευαστες δινουν ενα οριο σε αυτη την αντισταση για να περιορισουν τις αυξομειωσεις πολωσης

----------


## ReFas

> Η αντισταση οδηγου-γης τι εξυπηρετει και το σημαντικοτερο γιατι οι κατασκευαστες δινουν οριο στη τιμη αυτης της αντιστασης?



Αν η λυχνία δουλεύει σε ΑΒ1 (χωρίς να περνάει σε θετικό μέρος οπότε και χωρίς να τραβάει ρεύμα το οδηγό) τότε η αντίσταση εισόδου της λυχνίας είναι (θεωρητικά) άπειρη.
Οπότε βάζωντας μια αντίσταση μεταξύ G1 και καθόδου θέτουμε ενα φορτίο για την προηγούμενη λυχνία και μπορούμε να υπολογίσουμε πυκνωτές κτλ.
Πρακτικά καλό είναι να έχουμε μεγάλη αντίσταση και έτσι να χρειάζεται μικρός πυκνωτής σύζευξης για καλή απόκριση σε χαμηλές πχ.
Υπάρχει όμως ένα πρόβλημα... το κενό μέσα στη λυχνία δεν είναι τέλειο, υπάρχει πάντα μια μικρή ποσότητα αερίων.
Τα ηλεκτρόνια στη διαδρομή απο τη κάθοδο στην άνοδο χτυπάνε σε κάποια μόρια αερίων, τραβάνε κάποια ηλεκτρόνια και τα μετατρέπουν σε θετικά φορτισμένα μόρια (θετικά ιόντα).
Αυτά καταλήγουν στα αρνητικά ηλεκτρόδια (στη κάθοδο και στο πλέγμα).
Οταν καταλήγουν στο πλέγμα δημιουργούν το εξής πρόβλημα, το πλέγμα γίνεται λιγότερο αρνητικό και έτσι το ρεύμα της λυχνίας μεγαλώνει, με συνέπεια να δημιουργούναι περισσότερα ιόντα, το πλέγμα γίνεται ακόμα θετικότερο, το ρεύμα μεγαλώνει και άλλο και τελικά η λυχνία μπορεί να καταστραφεί.
Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που οι κατασκευαστές έδιναν μια μαξιμουμ τιμή στην αντίσταση οδηγού καθόδου

----------

αθικτον (10-03-12), 

p.gabr (28-01-12)

----------


## spirakos

Ευχαριστω Νικο, εχω παρατηρησει οτι κυριως στις rf λυχνιες δινουν οριο, γιατι οχι σε ολες? Μηπως συμβαινει οπου υπαρχει αυτη η δυνατοτητα αποροφησης ηλεκτρονιων απο το πλεγμα?
Επισης δε καταλαβαινω γιατι δινουν μια μαξ τιμη και οχι μια ελαχιστη...Εχει να κανει με τη πολωση οταν ρεεται απο ρευμα?

----------


## apog

Παιδια μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να ανεβάσει σε καλή ανάλυση το σχέδιο και τις οδηγίες γιατί τα link δε δουλεύουν πια.. έχω μια 6146 από την δεκαετία του 90 που ασχολούμουν και λέω να την αναθερμάνω... Με πορώσατε λίγο..  :Smile: 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ..
(Δε βρίσκω και κάποια τεύχη του ερασιτέχνη που είχα ρε γμτ..  :frown:

----------


## A--15

> Παιδια μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να ανεβάσει σε καλή ανάλυση το σχέδιο και τις οδηγίες γιατί τα link δε δουλεύουν πια.. έχω μια 6146 από την δεκαετία του 90 που ασχολούμουν και λέω να την αναθερμάνω... Με πορώσατε λίγο.. 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ..
> (Δε βρίσκω και κάποια τεύχη του ερασιτέχνη που είχα ρε γμτ..



fm50watts.jpg
Καλησπερα.
Αυτο το σχεδιο ειναι το Αντρεα του 555.
Θελω να πειστευω πως ειναι αρκετα κατατοπιστικο.
Εαν μπορω να βοηθησω θα το κανω με χαρα. Θελω να σου θυμησω οτι το ρευμα σκοτωνει και τετοιες κατασκευες ειναι μονο για πειραματικους σκοπους.
Ευχομαι καλες εκπομπες.
Μετα τιμης 
Κωστας

----------

p.gabr (01-08-12)

----------


## apog

Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.. Αυτό ακριβώς ήθελα.. Μήπως γνωρίζεις κάποιο κατάστημα στην Αθήνα για να προμηθευτώ τα υλικά?

----------


## A--15

> Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.. Αυτό ακριβώς ήθελα.. Μήπως γνωρίζεις κάποιο κατάστημα στην Αθήνα για να προμηθευτώ τα υλικά?





Καλημέρα και πάλι.
Μπορείς να βρεις εδώ http://www.tiramola.com/Newsite/polite/polite.htm
Και εδώ: http://www.freewebs.com/antreas555/
 Αν και εγώ θα προτιμούσα το e-bay, για τέτοιες αγορές. Σε 10 μέρες θα τα έχεις στην πόρτα σου και σε πολύ καλές τιμές.
Μετά τιμής
Κώστας

----------


## radio-agnostos

> fm50watts.jpg
> Καλησπερα.
> Αυτο το σχεδιο ειναι το Αντρεα του 555.
> Θελω να πειστευω πως ειναι αρκετα κατατοπιστικο.
> Εαν μπορω να βοηθησω θα το κανω με χαρα. Θελω να σου θυμησω οτι το ρευμα σκοτωνει και τετοιες κατασκευες ειναι μονο για πειραματικους σκοπους.
> Ευχομαι καλες εκπομπες.
> Μετα τιμης 
> Κωστας



Κλώνος ΡΟΡ

----------


## A--15

> Κλώνος ΡΟΡ



Καλημέρα.
Εάν υπάρχουν σχόλια θα ήμουν υπόχρεος εάν τα θα μπορούσαμε να τα συζητήσουμε και εδώ, έτσι ώστε να μπορέσουμε να βοηθήσουμε και τον Δημήτρη (agog). Θεωρώ ότι το μηχάνημα μπορεί να βγει. Στην έξοδο θα μπορούσε να πειραματιστή ο Δημήτρης με τα Πηνειό, και να βάλει 4+2 αλλά με το ένα διπλά στο άλλο, έτσι όπως είχε προτείνει ο ΗΒ, σε ένα άλλο Τεπίκ. Έχω βάλει στο δικό μου 4+2 αλλά το ένα μέσα στο άλλο, χωρίς πρόβλημα. Είναι θέμα πειραματισμού.  RFC τα είχα τύλιξη σε τεφλόν 60 σπείρες με διάμετρο 0,7. Επισης εχουν ξαναπαρουσιαστει και συζητηθει εκτενεστερα σε παλεοτερα τοπικ.
Μετα τιμης
Κωστας

----------


## apog

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο επειδή πάνε πολλά χρόνια απο την τελευταία el-504 που είχα φτιάξει.. Οι γειώσεις πάνε πάνω στο σασί.. αυτές συνδέονται και με την γείωση της πρίζας?

----------


## A--15

> Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο επειδή πάνε πολλά χρόνια απο την τελευταία el-504 που είχα φτιάξει.. Οι γειώσεις πάνε πάνω στο σασί.. αυτές συνδέονται και με την γείωση της πρίζας?



Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη
Καταλαβαίνω πως θα θέλεις να κάνεις απλh ανόρθωση  τάσεως , χωρίς να βάλεις μετασχηματιστή. Αυτό ελλοχεύει πολλούς κίνδυνους. Και αυτό γιατί η μια φάση μπορεί να τύχη να έρθει πάνω στο σασί , αναλόγως πως θα βάλεις την πρίζα. Έτσι θα είσαι μια ζωή με ένα κατσαβίδι, να ελέγχεις την τάση στο σασί. Έτσι λοιπόν το προτιμητέο είναι να βάλεις μετασχηματιστή. Οι υπόλοιπες γειώσεις μαζί  και των λυχνιών ΝΑΙ, αυτές γειώνονται στο σασί.
Για ακόμη μια φορά θα σου πω  πως, δεν είναι να παίζεις με το ρεύμα του δικτύου. Να είσαι αρκετά προσεκτικός, με αυτό.
μετα Τιμης
Κωστας

----------


## apog

Ωραία. Έχω μια απορία σχετικά με τον μετασχηματιστή. Σε άλλα σχέδια βλέπω δευτερεύον για παράδειγμα 2x360v και σε άλλα 360v. Καταλαβαίνω πως στην πρώτη περίπτωση γίνεται πλήρη ανόρθωση με 2 διοδους ενώ στη δεύτερη με 4. Προφανώς είναι το ίδιο. Είναι κάτι από τα 2 καλύτερο? Γιατί θέλω να κάνω παραγγελία τον μετασχηματιστή. Επίσης κάπου διάβασα ότι πλέον μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις μεγαλύτερο ηλεκτρολυτικό και καθόλου τσοκ.. Είναι απαραίτητο το τσοκ εξομάλυνσης?
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σου

----------


## KOKAR

διευκρίνηση οτι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές θα είναι 2 σε σειρά για την Υ/Τ της 6146

----------


## apog

η τάση όμως δεν θα είναι 380x1,41=535,8volt? θα αντέξουν οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι 450v?






> διευκρίνηση οτι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές θα είναι 2 σε σειρά για την Υ/Τ της 6146

----------


## SRF

> η τάση όμως δεν θα είναι 380x1,41=535,8volt? θα αντέξουν οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι 450v?



450v ο ένας! Βάζει 2 σε ΣΕΙΡΑ!!! οπότε αντέχουν 2χ450=900 Βολτ! Για δες το καλύτερα!!!

----------


## apog

εχεις δικιο.. Βεβαια αφού είναι σε σειρά ανά δύο θα έχω 50+50μF συνολικά από τους 4 ηλεκτρολυτικούς, σωστά?
Eπίσης να σε ρωτήσω για τον 15pf του κυκλώματος. Εχω έναν πυκνωτή 15pF στα 500v. Πιστεύεις ότι θα αντέξει στο κύκλωμα? (όπως μου είχες εξηγήσει από τα αριστερά του θα έχει καποιες δεκάδες volt και από δεξιά περίπου 240x1,36=326,4. Άρα θα δέχεται στους οπλισμούς του περίπου 400volt. Σωστά? Αντέχει δηλαδή? 






> 450v ο ένας! Βάζει 2 σε ΣΕΙΡΑ!!! οπότε αντέχουν 2χ450=900 Βολτ! Για δες το καλύτερα!!!

----------


## tzitzikas

> εχεις δικιο.. Βεβαια αφού είναι σε σειρά ανά δύο θα έχω 50+50μF συνολικά από τους 4 ηλεκτρολυτικούς, σωστά?



καθε ενας 50+50μΦ εχει 2 + και το - ειναι το περιβλημα. θα ενωσεις σε καθε εναν τα 2 + μεταξυ τους. Στην συνεχεια το - του ενα θα το συνδεσεις με τα ενωμενα +του αλλου. Ο συνολικος πυκνωτης που θα προκυψει θα ειναι 50μF/900βολτ. προσοχη ομως το -που ειναι ενωμενο με τα +του αλλου θα πρεπει να ειναι μονωμενο απο το σασσι.

----------


## apog

ευχαριστώ αλλά έχω 4 πυκνωτές 100μF/450v. Εννούσα ότι ανά δύο σε σειρά θα βγάλουν 50μF οποτε συνολικά θα έχω 50+50 από τους 4.





> καθε ενας 50+50μΦ εχει 2 + και το - ειναι το περιβλημα. θα ενωσεις σε καθε εναν τα 2 + μεταξυ τους. Στην συνεχεια το - του ενα θα το συνδεσεις με τα ενωμενα +του αλλου. Ο συνολικος πυκνωτης που θα προκυψει θα ειναι 50μF/900βολτ. προσοχη ομως το -που ειναι ενωμενο με τα +του αλλου θα πρεπει να ειναι μονωμενο απο το σασσι.

----------


## tzitzikas

> ευχαριστώ αλλά έχω 4 πυκνωτές 100μF/450v. Εννούσα ότι ανά δύο σε σειρά θα βγάλουν 50μF οποτε συνολικά θα έχω 50+50 από τους 4.



 θα βάλεις ανα 2 σε σειρα και τις 2 δυάδες αυτες παράλληλα και θα έχεις 100μF/900v . και παλι θα πρεπει να εχεις μονωμενο το -που συνδεεται με το +του αλλου πυκνωτη σε καθε δυάδα απο το σασσι αν εχουν μεταλλικο περιβλημα οι πυκνωτες και ειναι βιδωτοι.

----------


## apog

Ωραία, έτσι τους έχω. Βέβαια δεν εχουν μεταλλικο περιβλημα αλλα κανονικα ποδαρακι για το - το οποιο το γειώνω στο σασί.

Τώρα κάτι που ρώτησα παραπάνω και τον φίλο SRF για τον 15pf του κυκλώματος. Εχω έναν πυκνωτή 15pF στα 500v. Πιστεύεις ότι θα αντέξει στο κύκλωμα? (όπως μου είχες εξηγήσει από τα αριστερά του θα έχει καποιες δεκάδες volt και από δεξιά περίπου 240x1,36=326,4. Άρα θα δέχεται στους οπλισμούς του περίπου 400volt. Σωστά? Αντέχει δηλαδή? 





> θα βάλεις ανα 2 σε σειρα και τις 2 δυάδες αυτες παράλληλα και θα έχεις 100μF/900v . και παλι θα πρεπει να εχεις μονωμενο το -που συνδεεται με το +του αλλου πυκνωτη σε καθε δυάδα απο το σασσι αν εχουν μεταλλικο περιβλημα οι πυκνωτες και ειναι βιδωτοι.

----------


## 347

"καησπερα φιλoi μου. ήθελα και εγώ να αναφερθώ στο θέμα καθαρά εμπειρικά γιατί έχω δουλέψει και πειραματιστή αρκετά και με τις δυο λυχνίες(6c4-6146)στα fm. κατε εμέ  η 6c4 ειναι μια από τις καλύτερες "ταλαντοτριες" για τα fm. πολύ σταθερή λειτουργία και μπορείς χωρίς ιδιαίτερο κοπο να παρεις πολύ υπέροχος και γλυκό ήχο. Στα αρνητικά της η μικρή ισχύ της. σε καμια περίπτωση δεν μπορεί να οδηγήσει ικανοποιητικά την 6146. αν θυμάμαι καλά με χίλια ζόρια κατάφερα να πάρω 3-4 w με τάση στην άνοδο 310v και με πειραματισμό στην αντίσταση πλέγματος και πηνειων. σαν αποτέλεσμα? κατά την διάρκεια του συντονισμού να κάψω 3-4. η δε 6146 με δυσκόλεψε πολύ. όχι ότι δεν βγήκε, βγήκε αλλα όχι όπως περίμενα εγώ και άλλοι φίλοι της εποχής μας ερασιτέχνες.θα τολμούσα να πω ότι δεν είχε καμια διαφορα από την el504., παρα μονο στην τιμή της. αν θυμάμαι καλά εξαπλάσια- επταπλάσια από την 504 προ "εικοσπεντσετιας". όταν λοιπόν διαθέτης τόσα λεφτά περισσότερα για μια λυχνία περιμένεις και καλλητερα αποτελέσματα, δεν θα πω αντίστοιχα της τιμής της αλλα τουλάχιστον 10 -20 w παραπάνω τα θες. μα σε "αυτοταλαντοτα" μα σε δυβαθμια trivαtmia, μπα τίποτα. συγγνώμη το μονο που υπερτερούσε από την el504 ήταν στον ήχο ναι σαν "αυτοταλαντοτη έβγαζε καλλυτερο ήχο, αλλα όχι σαν την 6c4. ίσος ήθελε κάποια μαγkια που εγώ δεν μπόρεσα νά την βρω, αλλα δεν ήμουν μονο εγώ. σαν αποτέλεσμα τον παραπάνω η δικη μου γνώμη είναι ότι χρειάζεται ακόμη ένα ένα στάδιο πριν την τελική "ενυσχητρια. για δυο σημαντικούς λόγους. μεγαλύτερη ευελεξία στα w οδήγησης και προστασία τις ταλαντώσεις και καλλίτερη λειτουργίας αυτής. επησεις παρεληψα να πω οτι τα 600ν ανοδικα ειναι πολλα για την 6146 θα τα παιξει κατα τον συντονησμο και αν οχι η ζωη τησ θα ειναι μικρη. Μια el84 h el34 για μπαφερ οτι πρεπει.

----------


## SRF

> εχεις δικιο.. Βεβαια αφού είναι σε σειρά ανά δύο θα έχω 50+50μF συνολικά από τους 4 ηλεκτρολυτικούς, σωστά?
> Eπίσης να σε ρωτήσω για τον 15pf του κυκλώματος. Εχω έναν πυκνωτή *15pF στα 500v. Πιστεύεις ότι θα αντέξει στο κύκλωμα?* (όπως μου είχες εξηγήσει από τα αριστερά του θα έχει καποιες δεκάδες volt και από δεξιά περίπου 240x1,36=326,4. Άρα θα δέχεται στους οπλισμούς του περίπου 400volt. Σωστά? Αντέχει δηλαδή?



Ναι όπως σου έχω πει ήδη!

----------


## apog

Επεειδή το προχωράω το σχέδιο και πειραματιζόμουν με το πολύμετρο θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση (ίσως και χαζή)
Τη μια έξοδο των 6,3v την έχω γειώσει στο σασί και την άλλη κανονικά τροφοδοτώ τις λυχνίες. Είναι λογικό το πολύμετρο να μου δείχνει 0 αντίσταση μεταξύ σασιού και εξόδου 6,3v που πηγαίνει στις λυχνίες?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## p.gabr

Ναι 
εκτος του οτι τα νηματα εχουν μικρη αντισταση ,εσυ μετρας την αντισταση του τυλιγματος του μ/τ 6.3V
Που ειναι σχεδον μηδεν ......καμμια τριανταρια σπειρες ολες-ολες

----------

SRF (21-09-12)

----------


## SRF

> Επεειδή το προχωράω το σχέδιο και πειραματιζόμουν με το πολύμετρο θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση (ίσως και χαζή)
> Τη μια έξοδο των 6,3v την έχω γειώσει στο σασί και την άλλη κανονικά τροφοδοτώ τις λυχνίες. Είναι λογικό το πολύμετρο να μου δείχνει 0 αντίσταση μεταξύ σασιού και εξόδου 6,3v που πηγαίνει στις λυχνίες?
> Ευχαριστώ.



Ναι γιατί μετράς σε συνεχές (το πολύμετρο δίνει μιά τάση συνεχούς ρεύματος για μέτρηση Ωμ) το΄τύλιγμα των 6.3 του μετασχηματιστή σου! Στην ουσία μετράς δηλαδή ένα απλό σύρμα από την μία άκρη του στην άλλη, απλά αυτό είναι "τυλιγμένο" μέσα στον μετασχηματιστή που έχεις στα χέρια σου!!! Έχει μιά αντίσταση (μικροΩμ ή μιλλιΩμ) αλλά είναι τόσο μικρή που είναι μετρητικά αδιάφορη για την ακρίβεια του πολυμέτρου σου και για αυτό σου δείνχει 0. Στην μικρότερη κλιμακά του αν είναι των 200Ω ΙΣΩΣ σου δείξει ~0.2

----------


## apog

Ευχαριστω πολύ. Το κατάλαβα. SRF έχεις δίκιο. Αμα θα βάλω το πολύμετρο στη μικρότερη κλιμακα παίρνω μια πολυ μικρή αντίσταση

----------


## itta-vitta

Πώς πάει η κατασκευή; Σε ποια φάση είσαι;

----------


## apog

ειχε λιγο ταλαιπωρια το τρυπημα γιατι το εκανα μονος με τρυπανακι κ λιμα. Εχω αρχισει κολλησεις σιγα σιγα. Απο βδομαδα θα το συνεχισω κ θα ανεβασω και καμια φωτο. (αν μεινω ικανοποιημενος απο το αποτελεσμα)  :Smile:

----------


## itta-vitta

Δες πως έφτιαξα τον πομπό φμ 5763-ελ504.
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...=58123&page=88

----------


## apog

Πραγματικα πολυ ωραια κατασκευη. Με βοηθας πολυ. Βλέπω ότι τα πηνία τα έχεις το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο και όχι μέσα. Τα έχεις δοκιμάσει και με τους δύο τρόπους? Βλέπεις κάποια διαφορά? Επειδή τα έχω ήδη φτιάξει σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο το ένα μέσα στο άλλο.

----------


## apog

Στο δευτερευον 360v μετασχηματιστή θα έχω τάση στους πυκνωτές περιπου 490v. Η τάση αυτή μοιράζεται στους δύο πυκνωτές που είναι συνδεδεμένοι σε σειρα? Ρωτάω γιατί θέλω να βάλω αντιστάσεις εκφόρτισης αλλά αυτές που έχω ειναι 100κω στα 2w. Οπότε εαν βάλω μια τέτοια αντίσταση παράλληλα στους πυκνωτές θα έχω ισχύ V^2/R δηλαδή 490^2/100000=2,4w (άρα προφανώς δεν θα αντέξει). Αν συνδέσω από μία αντίσταση 100κω/2w παράλληλα σε κάθε έναν πυκνωτή από τους 4 θα μοιράζεται η τάση, οπότε θα είμαι εντάξει με τα 2w της κάθε αντίστασης?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## SRF

> Στο δευτερευον 360v μετασχηματιστή θα έχω τάση στους πυκνωτές περιπου 490v. Η τάση αυτή μοιράζεται στους δύο πυκνωτές που είναι συνδεδεμένοι σε σειρα? Ρωτάω γιατί θέλω να βάλω αντιστάσεις εκφόρτισης αλλά αυτές που έχω ειναι 100κω στα 2w. Οπότε εαν βάλω μια τέτοια αντίσταση παράλληλα στους πυκνωτές θα έχω ισχύ V^2/R δηλαδή 490^2/100000=2,4w (άρα προφανώς δεν θα αντέξει). Αν συνδέσω από μία αντίσταση 100κω/2w παράλληλα σε κάθε έναν πυκνωτή από τους 4 θα μοιράζεται η τάση, οπότε θα είμαι εντάξει με τα 2w της κάθε αντίστασης?
> Ευχαριστώ.



Για λόγους "ασφαλείας" ούτως ή άλλως θα βάλεις παράλληλα ΣΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΗ μιά αντίσταση εκφόρτισης!!! Στην ουσία θα σχηματίζεις με δύο παράλληλα RC την εν σειρά συνδεσμολογία που θα αντέξει στην τάση σου τελικώς (ως προς πυκνωτές)! Αυτό γιατί η προστασία σου έτσι εξασφαλίζεται ακόμα και αν ο ένας από τους δύο εν σειρά πυκνωτές "κοπεί" και αποσυνδέσει τελικά τον άλλον εν σειρά με αυτόν από την αντίσταση εκφόρτισης που θα υπήρχε στα τελικά άκρα & των δύο αν έβαζεσ μόνο μία! ¨ετσι αυτός που θα έμενε ασύνδετος πλέον, θα παρέμενε φορτισμένος και όταν θα πήγαινες να επισκευάσεις εκεί θα΄"έτρωγες" μιά υπέροχη σοκαριστική εκφόρτιση! 
Βάζωντας ΜΙΑ αντίσταση εκφορτίσεως στα άκρα ΚΑΘΕ ΕΝΟΣ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΟΥ ανεξάρτητα, εξασφαλίζεις ότι δεν θα συμβεί καθόλου έυκολα αυτό!!!  :Wink:  
Οπότε η ισχύς της αντιστάσεως αυτών, στον κάθε έναν εξ' αυτών είναι & σαφώς πολύ μικροτέρα!!!

----------


## apog

την τελειωσα και την δοκιμασα σημερα. μια χαρα επαιξε. Βεβαια εφτιαξα ενα διπολακι για να την δοκιμασω με κεραια αλλα δεν εμεινα και πολυ ικανοποιημενος απο την καλυψη. περιπου 5 χιλιομετρα εβγαινε μονο. βεβαια το διπολακι το εχω χαμηλα στα 2,5 μετρα περιπου απο την ταρατσα για να μην εχω κανα προβλημα και χρησιμοποιω 7,5 Μετρα καλωδιο rg-58. υπαρχει περιπτωση να φταιει ο συνδυασμος χαμηλου υψους διπολου και απωλειων στο καλωδιο?
Επισης το ρευμα στην ανοδο της 6146b ηταν γυρω στα 120ma. πολλα?






> Πώς πάει η κατασκευή; Σε ποια φάση είσαι;

----------


## KOKAR

> την τελειωσα και την δοκιμασα σημερα. μια χαρα επαιξε. Βεβαια εφτιαξα ενα διπολακι για να την δοκιμασω με κεραια αλλα δεν εμεινα και πολυ ικανοποιημενος απο την καλυψη. *περιπου 5 χιλιομετρα εβγαινε μονο*. βεβαια το διπολακι το εχω χαμηλα στα 2,5 μετρα περιπου απο την ταρατσα για να μην εχω κανα προβλημα και χρησιμοποιω 7,5 Μετρα καλωδιο rg-58. υπαρχει περιπτωση να φταιει ο συνδυασμος χαμηλου υψους διπολου και απωλειων στο καλωδιο?
> Επισης το ρευμα στην ανοδο της 6146b ηταν γυρω στα 120ma. πολλα?



50w και κάλυψη μονο 5 km ?
σίγουρα κατι δεν δουλεύει σωστά !

----------


## apog

Να κανω μια ερωτηση (μπορει χαζη). Υπαρχει περιπτωση μα μην δουλευει η 6146 και η καλυψη αυτη να ειναι μονο απο την ταλαντωτρια 5763?





> 50w και κάλυψη μονο 5 km ?
> σίγουρα κατι δεν δουλεύει σωστά !

----------


## KOKAR

ειπες οτι η 6146 τραβάει 120mA....
αλήθεια, γέφυρα στάσιμων έχεις ? αν οχι πως το συντόνισες ?

----------


## apog

δυο μιλιαμπερομετρα εχω βαλει. ενα στην 240v και ενα στην 360v





> ειπες οτι η 6146 τραβάει 120mA....
> αλήθεια, γέφυρα στάσιμων έχεις ? αν οχι πως το συντόνισες ?

----------


## apog

Ανεβαζω και μερικες φωτογραφιες που τραβηξα προχειρα με το κινητο. 2012-10-10-213.jpg2012-10-10-205.jpg2012-10-10-206.jpg2012-10-10-208.jpg2012-10-10-209.jpg2012-10-10-210.jpg

----------


## apog

το δοκιμασα και σε διαφορες συχνοτητες αλλα απο αποδοση το ιδιο: πολυ χαμηλη. Λετε να φταιει το διπολακι? Περιμενω σχολια και απο την κατασκευη

----------


## apog

καμια βοηθεια?

----------


## itta-vitta

Αν δεν έχεις ντάμυ λόαντ πάρε 1,5 μέτρο καλώδιο αρ-τζ ή 75ω τηλεοράσεως και σύνδεσε στα άκρα μια λάμπα φωτισμού (νήματος) και μέτρησε τάσεις σε ανόδους, σκρην αρνητικα, να δεις τι γίνεται.

----------


## apog

Δοκιμασα itta-vitta να αλλαξω τα πηνια και τα εβαλα το ενα διπλα στο άλλο όπως έχεις κάνει και εσύ στην κατασκευή σου με 3 και 2 σπείρες αντιστοιχα και στη σύζευξη και στην έξοδο μήπως και έχω καλύτερο συντονισμό αλλά δεν κατάφερα τίποτα. Παρήγγειλα μια γέφυρα για να δω καλύτερα τι συμβαίνει. 
Και μια ερώτηση: Γιατί το πολύμετρο μου δείχνει κανονικά τάσεις περίπου 330v και 500V  μετά τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς στα δευτερευοντα, αλλά μόλις ανοίξω διακόπτες μετά δεν μπορώ να μετρήσω τίποτα? π.χ στην ανοδο στη λάμπα μετράει απο 20v εως 100v2012-10-12-225.jpg

----------


## p.gabr

> Δοκιμασα itta-vitta να αλλαξω τα πηνια και τα εβαλα το ενα διπλα στο άλλο όπως έχεις κάνει και εσύ στην κατασκευή σου με 3 και 2 σπείρες αντιστοιχα και στη σύζευξη και στην έξοδο μήπως και έχω καλύτερο συντονισμό αλλά δεν κατάφερα τίποτα. Παρήγγειλα μια γέφυρα για να δω καλύτερα τι συμβαίνει. 
> Και μια ερώτηση: Γιατί το πολύμετρο μου δείχνει κανονικά τάσεις περίπου 330v και 500V  μετά τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς στα δευτερευοντα, αλλά μόλις ανοίξω διακόπτες μετά δεν μπορώ να μετρήσω τίποτα? π.χ στην ανοδο στη λάμπα μετράει απο 20v εως 100vΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 37943




Επηραζεται το παλυμετρα σου απο την RF

Οχι ομως και στην ανοδο βρε δημητρη,εκει και δεν θα μετρησεις τιποτα
Πρωτον γιατι υπαρχει RF πολυ μεγαλη και δευτερον επιρεαζεται το ανοδικο συντονισμενο κυκλωμα

Ενα αναλογικο πολυμετρο συνισταται για αυτες τις περιπτωσεις

2ον αγορασε 20 αντιστασεις 1000ωμ -2βαττ και βαλτες ολες παραλληλα
Ετσι θα φτειαξεις ενα φορτιο 50ωμ για τους ελεγχους σου.Ειναι καλλυτερα.αντι της λαμπας. Το κοστος ειναι 2 εβρο

----------


## FMTRIKALA

καλησπερα.επειδη εχω βρει ποτενσιομετρο σηρματος 10κωμ μπορω να το βαλω στο σκριν (ποδι 3) της 6146 ετσι ωστε ρυθμιζοντας το να ρυθμιζω την ισχυ εξοδου της λαμπας???

----------


## apog

εβαλα μια γεφυρα πανω στο μηχανημα μου για να δω τι συμβαίνει. όταν λοιπόν ρυθμίζω τα στάσιμα χαμηλά, τότε η ισχύς εξόδου ειναι περίπου 1,5w ΜΟΝΟ. όταν παίζοντας με τους μεταβλητούς καταφέρνω να ανεβάσω ισχύ εξόδου τότε τα στάσιμα τρελένονται. τερματίζει η βελόνα με δύναμη και μάλιστα άρχισε να καπνίζει λίγο η γέφυρα αλλα ευτυχώς την έσωσα. Τι μπορεί να φταίει? Το δίπολο το έχω φτιάξει μόνος μου και έχω φτιάξει και μπαλούν τυλίγοντας 4-5 σπείρες καλωδίου πάνω σε τούμπο πλαστικό. Επειδή εδω μέσα έχετε εμπειρία θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας. Πολύ φοβάμαι μήπως φταίει το δίπολο.
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## p.gabr

> 2ον αγορασε 20 αντιστασεις 1000ωμ -2βαττ και βαλτες ολες παραλληλα
> Ετσι θα φτειαξεις ενα φορτιο 50ωμ για τους ελεγχους σου.Ειναι καλλυτερα.αντι της λαμπας. Το κοστος ειναι 2 εβρο



Η απαντηση εχει δοθει
Συνδεσε φορτιο 50 Ωμ μετα την γεφυρα ,αλλοιως θα παιδευεσαι μια ζωη και δεν θα ξερεις τι σου γινεται

http://www.k4eaa.com/dummy.html

load2.jpg

----------


## SRF

120mA 490V = ~59W DC Plate Input! ?Efficiency? !!! Με 60% θα έχεις έξοδο ~35W! Πιστέυω ότι δεν έχεις όμως ούτε 60%!!! 
Αυτό έχει ~>63% και βγάζει 65W με 175-180mA στα ~560! 
FM60W_4stages6146B.jpg

----------


## apog

οι μεταβλητοι μου εχουν πολλα φυλλα και φοβαμαι μηπως με πετανε εκτος συχνοτητας.παντως απο το ebay που τους πηρα ελεγαν 30pf εκτος αυτον της εξοδου στην κεραια που ελεγε 55pf νομιζω. αλλαξα και τα πηνια στην εξοδο και απο 6 σπειρες + 1 σπειρα τα εκανα 3+2 αλλα νομιζω χειροτερα. Φανταζομαι οτι καποιοι απο εσας θα έχετε μετρησει με καπασιτομετρα τις χωρητικοτητες των πυκνωτων σε συντονισμο καθως και τα πηνια. Μπορειτε να βοηθησετε λιγο? Σημερα θα δοκιμασω και μια λαμπα νηματων στην εξοδο για να δω καλυτερα τι συμβαινει.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## itta-vitta

Έχω πει και για τα φύλλα των μεταβλητών πολλές φορές παλιά και πρόσφατα.  Ψάξ'το λίγο για να διαβάσεις αναλυτικά.

----------


## apog

Τα εχω κανει φυλλο και φτερο στο forum και τα εχω δει. Απλα δεν ηξερα αν πρεπει να αφαιρω φυλλα γιατι υποτιθεται ότι οι χωρητικότητες των πυκνωτών που πήρα ανταποκρίνονται στο σχέδιο. Αλλά θα το κάνω, δεν έχω να χάσω τίποτα. θα ακολουθήσω αυτά που περιγράφεις στο μηχάνημα με την el504 που έχεις φτιάξει





> Έχω πει και για τα φύλλα των μεταβλητών πολλές φορές παλιά και πρόσφατα.  Ψάξ'το λίγο για να διαβάσεις αναλυτικά.

----------


## itta-vitta

Δεν είναι μόνο το φύλλα. Πρέπει να "παίζεις" και με τους δύο μεταβλητούς στην ταλάντωση και οδήγηση-σύζευξη. Βάλε τον 2ο μεταβλητό κάπου στη μέση και προσπάθησε να συντονιστείς με τον 1ο. Λίγο πιο πάνω από τη μέση για τους 104+ με 3+2 δίπλα με απόστση περίπου μισό εκατοστό, με την ίδια φορά τυλίγματος.

----------


## apog

Πολύ ζόρι ο συντονισμός. Και γενικά έχω πολλά στάσιμα. όσο ανεβαίνει η έξοδος τόσο ανεβαίνουν κατακόρυφα και τα στάσιμα. Θα προσπαθήσω και αύριο. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθειά σας. Βέβαια κάποια στιγμή πέτυχα έξοδο 80w και στάσιμα 1,3w αλλά δεν συντόνισα πουθενά. 2012-10-16-230.jpg





> Δεν είναι μόνο το φύλλα. Πρέπει να "παίζεις" και με τους δύο μεταβλητούς στην ταλάντωση και οδήγηση-σύζευξη. Βάλε τον 2ο μεταβλητό κάπου στη μέση και προσπάθησε να συντονιστείς με τον 1ο. Λίγο πιο πάνω από τη μέση για τους 104+ με 3+2 δίπλα με απόστση περίπου μισό εκατοστό, με την ίδια φορά τυλίγματος.

----------


## SRF

> εβαλα μια γεφυρα πανω στο μηχανημα μου για να δω τι συμβαίνει. όταν λοιπόν ρυθμίζω τα στάσιμα χαμηλά, τότε η ισχύς εξόδου ειναι περίπου 1,5w ΜΟΝΟ. όταν παίζοντας με τους μεταβλητούς καταφέρνω να ανεβάσω ισχύ εξόδου τότε τα στάσιμα τρελένονται. τερματίζει η βελόνα με δύναμη και μάλιστα άρχισε να καπνίζει λίγο η γέφυρα αλλα ευτυχώς την έσωσα. Τι μπορεί να φταίει? Το δίπολο το έχω φτιάξει μόνος μου και έχω φτιάξει και μπαλούν τυλίγοντας 4-5 σπείρες καλωδίου πάνω σε τούμπο πλαστικό. Επειδή εδω μέσα έχετε εμπειρία θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας. Πολύ φοβάμαι μήπως φταίει το δίπολο.
> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ







> Πολύ ζόρι ο συντονισμός. Και γενικά έχω πολλά στάσιμα. όσο ανεβαίνει η έξοδος τόσο ανεβαίνουν κατακόρυφα και τα στάσιμα. Θα προσπαθήσω και αύριο. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθειά σας. Βέβαια κάποια στιγμή πέτυχα έξοδο 80w και στάσιμα 1,3w αλλά δεν συντόνισα πουθενά. Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38084



Η γέφυρα που έχεις στην φωτό κατά 99% δεν κάνει φια FM αλλά για τα CB (27Mhz)! Σύμφωνα με όσα περιγράφεις θεωρώ ότι πέφτει σε αυτοταλαντώσεις το μηχάνημά σου και εξ' αυτού σε δυσκολεύει ο όποιος συντονισμός του! Τα "χτυπήματα" που έγραφες ρπιν... είναι σημεία αυτοταλαντώσεων και μάλιστα πιθανώς και διάχυτων παασιτικών παραγώγων που εμφανίζονται διάσπαρτα σε μεγάλο εύρος συχνοτήτων, μετρώνται πλασματικά ως 'μεγάλη ισχύ" από την ακατάλληλη γέφυρα και βεβαίως ως πλήρως εκτός της συχνότητας συντονισμού της κεραίας σου, εμφανίζουν και "τρελλά πολλά" στάσιμα!!! 
Οι πυκνωτες δεν έχουν πρόβλημα αν είναι 30 ή και 50pF! Παράδειγμα στην φωτό που έβαλα η 6146Β στην άνοδό της έχει συντονιστικό 2Χ35pF! Βέβαια δεν δουλεύει το "κλασσικό" LC σειράς που έχεις εσύ, αλλά τα στοιχεία είναι σχεδόν ίδια τελικώς! 
Στην τάση που έλεγες ότι δουλεύεις την 61 αποκλείεται να πάρεις 80W ! εκτός και είναι για κανέν λεπτό πριν γίνει υπερερυθριάζουσα ντροπαλή κοντή!!! 
Τι ρεύμα βλέπεις εκεί? Επισης παρατηρείς ΑΝ έχεις έστω και ελάχιστη (μικρή) βύθιση στο ρεύμα αυτό όταν "πετυχαίνεςι" έστω την ισχύ αυτή κατά την γέφυρά σου? 


ΥΓ. Για φορτίο στις δοκιμές σου βάλε απλά ένα ανοικτό διπολάκι με στοιχεία ~74εκ το καθένα για επρίπου το κέντρο της ραδιοφωνικής ζώνης, χωρίς balun και άλλα τέτοια "κόλπα" ρπος το παρόν!!! Άστα αυτά για αργότερα... που θα είσαι σίγουρος ότι έστω δουλεύει το "μπρίκι" ... κάπως σωστά! 

Αν δεις τα πηνία ανόδου στην φωτό θα παρατηρήσεις κάποια πράγματα από την φωτό που έβαλα πιό πριν...

----------


## ChristosK

Ο SRF εχει δίκιο. Εμένα αυτά τα "κλασικά" σχέδια δεν μου δούλεψαν ποτέ και δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να μην αυτοταλαντώσει η τελική η και οι προηγούμενες βαθμίδες. Διάβασε το παρακάτω θέμα μήπως σε βοηθήσει.

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=62446

Πολλοί προτείνουν θωρακίσεις, πυκνωτές feed-through στην τροφοδοσία, οσο το δυνατόν πιο κοντά καλώδια κτλπ. Ολα αυτά ασφαλώς και βοηθάνε, αλλά δεν ξέρω εάν θα σου προσφέρουν οριστική λύση.

Απο την εμπειρία μου το πρόβλημα εντοπίζονταν συνήθως στο οδηγό πλέγμα. Μια ακόμη ιδέα για δοκιμή είναι να βάλεις αρνητική τάση στο οδηγό της 6146 και να αποφύγεις την "κλασική" μέθοδο της αυτοπόλωσης μέ την αντίσταση.

----------


## apog

H γέφυρα στο manual γράφει frequency range: 3,5-150Mhz. Kαι στο κατάστημα που την πήρα μου επιβεβαίωσε κ ο πωλητής οτι κάνει για τα fm. Όσον αφορά στο σημείο αυτό που μου έδειξε τα 80w το ρεύμα έπεσε στα 100mA περίπου και η 6146 ίσα που ΄φωτιζε μόνο στα νήματα σε αντίθεση με άλλα σημεία όπου είχα χαμηλή ισχύ εξόδου και πολλά στάσιμα όπου πραγματικά λαμπάδιαζε  :Smile: 
Βέβαια ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι κάποια φορές γυρνώντας τον μεταβλητό μου κάνει κάτι δυνατους σπινθηρισμους με βύθιση του ρεύματος πολύ χαμηλά.
A! και το διπολακι μονος μου το εφτιαξα. το εχω υπολογισει και κοψει για τη συχνοτητα που θελω. Δε νομιζω να παιζει προβλημα με το μπαλουν. Απλα εχω τυλιξει 3-4 στροφες το καλωδιο σε πλαστικο μεσα στο κουτι.





> Η γέφυρα που έχεις στην φωτό κατά 99% δεν κάνει φια FM αλλά για τα CB (27Mhz)! Σύμφωνα με όσα περιγράφεις θεωρώ ότι πέφτει σε αυτοταλαντώσεις το μηχάνημά σου και εξ' αυτού σε δυσκολεύει ο όποιος συντονισμός του! Τα "χτυπήματα" που έγραφες ρπιν... είναι σημεία αυτοταλαντώσεων και μάλιστα πιθανώς και διάχυτων παασιτικών παραγώγων που εμφανίζονται διάσπαρτα σε μεγάλο εύρος συχνοτήτων, μετρώνται πλασματικά ως 'μεγάλη ισχύ" από την ακατάλληλη γέφυρα και βεβαίως ως πλήρως εκτός της συχνότητας συντονισμού της κεραίας σου, εμφανίζουν και "τρελλά πολλά" στάσιμα!!! 
> Οι πυκνωτες δεν έχουν πρόβλημα αν είναι 30 ή και 50pF! Παράδειγμα στην φωτό που έβαλα η 6146Β στην άνοδό της έχει συντονιστικό 2Χ35pF! Βέβαια δεν δουλεύει το "κλασσικό" LC σειράς που έχεις εσύ, αλλά τα στοιχεία είναι σχεδόν ίδια τελικώς! 
> Στην τάση που έλεγες ότι δουλεύεις την 61 αποκλείεται να πάρεις 80W ! εκτός και είναι για κανέν λεπτό πριν γίνει υπερερυθριάζουσα ντροπαλή κοντή!!! 
> Τι ρεύμα βλέπεις εκεί? Επισης παρατηρείς ΑΝ έχεις έστω και ελάχιστη (μικρή) βύθιση στο ρεύμα αυτό όταν "πετυχαίνεςι" έστω την ισχύ αυτή κατά την γέφυρά σου? 
> 
> 
> ΥΓ. Για φορτίο στις δοκιμές σου βάλε απλά ένα ανοικτό διπολάκι με στοιχεία ~74εκ το καθένα για επρίπου το κέντρο της ραδιοφωνικής ζώνης, χωρίς balun και άλλα τέτοια "κόλπα" ρπος το παρόν!!! Άστα αυτά για αργότερα... που θα είσαι σίγουρος ότι έστω δουλεύει το "μπρίκι" ... κάπως σωστά! 
> 
> Αν δεις τα πηνία ανόδου στην φωτό θα παρατηρήσεις κάποια πράγματα από την φωτό που έβαλα πιό πριν...

----------


## SRF

> H γέφυρα στο manual γράφει frequency range: 3,5-150Mhz. Kαι στο κατάστημα που την πήρα μου επιβεβαίωσε κ ο πωλητής οτι κάνει για τα fm. Όσον αφορά στο σημείο αυτό που μου έδειξε τα 80w το ρεύμα έπεσε στα 100mA περίπου και η 6146 ίσα που ΄φωτιζε μόνο στα νήματα σε αντίθεση με άλλα σημεία όπου είχα χαμηλή ισχύ εξόδου και πολλά στάσιμα όπου πραγματικά λαμπάδιαζε 
> Βέβαια ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι κάποια φορές γυρνώντας τον μεταβλητό μου κάνει κάτι δυνατους σπινθηρισμους με βύθιση του ρεύματος πολύ χαμηλά.
> A! και το διπολακι μονος μου το εφτιαξα. το εχω υπολογισει και κοψει για τη συχνοτητα που θελω. Δε νομιζω να παιζει προβλημα με το μπαλουν. Απλα εχω τυλιξει 3-4 στροφες το καλωδιο σε πλαστικο μεσα στο κουτι.



Καλώς... ΑΝ η γέφυρα γράφει ότι πάει στους 150 τότε θα το "αποδεχτούμε" έστω!!! Βέβαια αν δούμε το εσωτερικό της μπορούμε να εξάγουμε καλύτερα συμπεράσματα!!! 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38094 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38095 
για το αν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί αξιόπιστη στους 100 μεγακύκλους!!! 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38096 

Επίσης με την τάση που έγραφες πριν ότι δίνεις στην άνοδο της 6146Β συμβαίνει το εξής "περίεργο"... 
Έχεις έστω 500 Βολτ και τραβούσε ένα ρεύμα λες 100 mA όταν έβλεπς 80 !!! Βαττ! 
Δηλαδή κατανάλωνες 500*0.1= 50W και είχες στην ΕΞΟΔΟ σου 80W!!! Κέρδιζες και 30W πάνω από ότι κατανάλωνες!!! Αεικίνητον!!! ΕΥΡΗΚΑ!!! Πόσα θες να μου πουλήσεις το μηχάνημα αυτό? Το αγοράζω τώρα!!! Φίλε ειλικρινά αν θες να με ακο΄συεις ΜΗΝ εμπιστεύεσαι ούτε για αστείο αυτήν την γέφυρα!!! Ειδικά ως νέος στο αντικείμενο θα σε παιδέψει να βγάλεις άκρη... αφού θα νομίζεις ότι φταίει κάτι στο μηχάνημα και εκεί που βλέπεις ισχύ δεν "ακούγεται" καλά έξω... ενώ όπου έχεις μικρή ισχύ ή πολλά στάσιμα θα πηγαίνει καλύτερα!!! 

Για να καταλάβεις περί τι "κινεζιάς" πρόκειται δες την "παράλληλη" αδελφή της με "ονομασία προέλευσης" εδώ 
http://sklep.avt.pl/photo/_pdf/DF2461.pdf

----------


## apog

Ναι συμφωνω σε αυτό που λες. Δεν δίνω σημασία στην έξοδο. Μόνο τα στάσιμα προσπαθώ να ρυθμίσω. Αν και στο μεγαλύτερο εύρος μου δίνει μέχρι 40-45w. Μόνο σε ένα σημείο έδωσε μεγάλη έξοδο που άρχισε να τρελαίνεται. Πάντως όπου μου έδειχνε πολλά στάσιμα κοκκίνιζε και πολύ η λυχνία ενώ σε λίγα στάσιμα το αντίθετο. Μου αρκεί αν μου δίνει σωστή ένδειξη για τα στάσιμα. Βασικά ας καταφέρω να το φέρω στις συχνότητες που θέλω και η ένδειξη εξόδου δε με απασχολεί.
Πάντως αν θες να στο πουλήσω το υπερμηχάνημα κάτι θα κάνω  :Smile:  





> Καλώς... ΑΝ η γέφυρα γράφει ότι πάει στους 150 τότε θα το "αποδεχτούμε" έστω!!! Βέβαια αν δούμε το εσωτερικό της μπορούμε να εξάγουμε καλύτερα συμπεράσματα!!! 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38094 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38095 
> για το αν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί αξιόπιστη στους 100 μεγακύκλους!!! 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38096 
> 
> Επίσης με την τάση που έγραφες πριν ότι δίνεις στην άνοδο της 6146Β συμβαίνει το εξής "περίεργο"... 
> Έχεις έστω 500 Βολτ και τραβούσε ένα ρεύμα λες 100 mA όταν έβλεπς 80 !!! Βαττ! 
> Δηλαδή κατανάλωνες 500*0.1= 50W και είχες στην ΕΞΟΔΟ σου 80W!!! Κέρδιζες και 30W πάνω από ότι κατανάλωνες!!! Αεικίνητον!!! ΕΥΡΗΚΑ!!! Πόσα θες να μου πουλήσεις το μηχάνημα αυτό? Το αγοράζω τώρα!!! Φίλε ειλικρινά αν θες να με ακο΄συεις ΜΗΝ εμπιστεύεσαι ούτε για αστείο αυτήν την γέφυρα!!! Ειδικά ως νέος στο αντικείμενο θα σε παιδέψει να βγάλεις άκρη... αφού θα νομίζεις ότι φταίει κάτι στο μηχάνημα και εκεί που βλέπεις ισχύ δεν "ακούγεται" καλά έξω... ενώ όπου έχεις μικρή ισχύ ή πολλά στάσιμα θα πηγαίνει καλύτερα!!! 
> 
> ...

----------


## TSAKALI

Αυτη την σουπερ γεφυρα εχω κιεγω , με μια ψιλη μετατροπη
μπορει να παει μεχρι τα UHF

----------


## apog

Τελικά η λύση ήταν η προφανής. Αντικατέστησα τα πηνία και τα έβαλα όπως ακριβώς στο σχέδιο. 3+1 σπειρες ταλαντωση-συζευξη 1mm με το ενα πηνίο μεσα στο άλλο και 6+1 σπειρες στην έξοδο 1,5mm με το ένα πηνίο μέσα στο άλλο. Επίσης έβαλα λήψη στην άνοδο από την δεύτερη σπείρα όπως δείχνει στο σχέδιο και ΜΠΟΥΜ! ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΑ! Ορίστε και φώτο από γέφυρα και αμπερόμετρα.P1160730.jpgP1160731.jpg  βέβαια το διπολάκι το έχω στα 2,5 μέτρα και έχω και 10 μέτρα rg-58 οπότε δεν είχα και πολλές απαιτήσεις. δοκιμαστικά το έβαλα να εκπέμψει αλλά η κάλυψη ήταν συμπαθητική, Που να βρεις και κενη συχνοτητα..... Το ρεύμα στην άνοδο είναι πολύ?

----------


## SRF

> Τελικά η λύση ήταν η προφανής. Αντικατέστησα τα πηνία και τα έβαλα όπως ακριβώς στο σχέδιο. 3+1 σπειρες ταλαντωση-συζευξη 1mm με το ενα πηνίο μεσα στο άλλο και 6+1 σπειρες στην έξοδο 1,5mm με το ένα πηνίο μέσα στο άλλο. Επίσης έβαλα λήψη στην άνοδο από την δεύτερη σπείρα όπως δείχνει στο σχέδιο και ΜΠΟΥΜ! ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΑ! Ορίστε και φώτο από γέφυρα και αμπερόμετρα.P1160730.jpgP1160731.jpg  βέβαια το διπολάκι το έχω στα 2,5 μέτρα και έχω και 10 μέτρα rg-58 οπότε δεν είχα και πολλές απαιτήσεις. δοκιμαστικά το έβαλα να εκπέμψει αλλά η κάλυψη ήταν συμπαθητική, Που να βρεις και κενη συχνοτητα..... Το ρεύμα στην άνοδο είναι πολύ?



Άντε βρε... καλορίζικον!!! 
Μιά χαρά είναι το ρεύμα ανόδου σου στα ~160mA ! Εδώ είναι παραπάνω 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...591#post560591 

αλλά είναι και στα 560 βόλτ! 

Μπορείς να βελτιώσεις και λιγάκι την έξοδό σου κατ' εμέ αλλά είσαι σε καλό "δρόμο" γενικά! Έτσι όπως φαίνονται στις φωτό είσαι σε περίπου 50+ % απόδοση!!! Κυνήγα να την κάνεις ~60% και θα είναι μιά χαρά για πρώτο μηχάνημα!!!! 

Το δίπολο να φύγει ένα μήκος κύματος πάνω από την όποια επιφάνεια πέριξ του σε απόσταση μικρότερη των 6 μέτρων!

----------


## SRF

> Αυτη την σουπερ γεφυρα εχω κιεγω , με μια ψιλη μετατροπη
> μπορει να παει μεχρι τα UHF



Τσακάλι είσαι!!!  :Wink:

----------


## apog

Ναι έχεις δίκιο. Θα προσπαθήσω να τη βελτιώσω λίγο. Θα φτιάξω και μια ground plane αύριο για να μην μπλέκω με μπαλουν και σχετικά και θα την σηκώσω 2-3 μέτρα παραπάνω. Επίσης λέω να αλλάξω και το καλώδιο με rg213. Φαντάζομαι αξιζει ε? θα έχω πολύ μεγαλύτερο κέρδος.





> Άντε βρε... καλορίζικον!!! 
> Μιά χαρά είναι το ρεύμα ανόδου σου στα ~160mA ! Εδώ είναι παραπάνω 
> 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...591#post560591 
> 
> αλλά είναι και στα 560 βόλτ! 
> 
> Μπορείς να βελτιώσεις και λιγάκι την έξοδό σου κατ' εμέ αλλά είσαι σε καλό "δρόμο" γενικά! Έτσι όπως φαίνονται στις φωτό είσαι σε περίπου 50+ % απόδοση!!! Κυνήγα να την κάνεις ~60% και θα είναι μιά χαρά για πρώτο μηχάνημα!!!! 
> 
> Το δίπολο να φύγει ένα μήκος κύματος πάνω από την όποια επιφάνεια πέριξ του σε απόσταση μικρότερη των 6 μέτρων!

----------


## αθικτον

Καλους πειραματισμους ευχομαι φιλε Δημητρη (apog).

Θα'θελα να μας πεις τις εντυπωσεις σου απο τη διαμορφωση της 5763.

Δες αν κλεισεις μονο την ταλαντωση (για λιγο,μην κοκκινισει η 61) τι συμβαινει.

Αν θες ανεβασε και φωτο απο τα πηνια της μεγαλης λαμπας,να δουμε πως τα εχεις βαλει. 

φιλικα,Γιωργος.

----------


## apog

Λοιπον η διαμόρφωση είναι πολύ καλή αν και την δίνω από ενα φορητό ραδιοσιντι. έχω βάλει δύο βάρικαπ σε σειρά. Αλήθεια τις έχω συνδέσει σωστά? δηλαδή ενώνω άνοδο με κάθοδο? P1160734.jpg Στο κύκλωμα δείχνει ότι γειώνεται η άνοδος. Στη varicap ποια είναι η άνοδος? η τελεία ή η γραμμούλα?
Ανεβάζω και μια φωτο από τα πηνία που μου ζήτησες. Αύριο που θα πειραματιστώ πάλι θα σου πω τι συμβαίνει όταν κλείνει η ταλαντωση.
P1160732.jpg 





> Καλους πειραματισμους ευχομαι φιλε Δημητρη (apog).
> 
> Θα'θελα να μας πεις τις εντυπωσεις σου απο τη διαμορφωση της 5763.
> 
> Δες αν κλεισεις μονο την ταλαντωση (για λιγο,μην κοκκινισει η 61) τι συμβαινει.
> 
> Αν θες ανεβασε και φωτο απο τα πηνια της μεγαλης λαμπας,να δουμε πως τα εχεις βαλει. 
> 
> φιλικα,Γιωργος.

----------


## αθικτον

> Λοιπον η διαμόρφωση είναι πολύ καλή αν και την δίνω από ενα φορητό ραδιοσιντι. έχω βάλει δύο βάρικαπ σε σειρά. Αλήθεια τις έχω συνδέσει σωστά? δηλαδή ενώνω άνοδο με κάθοδο?  Στο κύκλωμα δείχνει ότι γειώνεται η άνοδος. Στη varicap ποια είναι η άνοδος? η τελεία ή η γραμμούλα?



Ναι φιλε Δημητρη,καλα τις εβαλες. Η παυλα παει στη γειωση. 

Ακολουθησε τη συμβουλη του εκλεκτου φιλου"ητα βητα" και βαλε μια 10ΚΩ παραλληλα,να μη σου καουν,αν δωσεις πολυ διαμορφωση.

Σ'ευχαριστω για τη φωτο,αλλα γιατι σου βγηκε τοσο σκοτεινη; 

Τραβηξε την με τετοιο τροπο,ωστε να φαινεται η ληψη για το "rfc" στο πηνιο ανοδου.

Απο βομβο,πως ειναι;

φιλικα,Γεωργιος.

----------


## apog

Εγώ γιατί έχω γειώσει την μεριά της varicap με την τελεία και έχω κανονικά διαμόρφωση? ας το αποσαφηνίσει κάποιος αν μπορει.
Φίλε άθικτον το μεσημεράκι που θα γυρίσω από τη δουλειά θα βγάλω μια φωτεινή φωτογραφια με την ψηφιακή και θα την ανεβάσω. Επίσης από βόμβο έχει εναν μικρό ο οποίος ακούγεται μόνο όταν δεν παίζει μουσική και με δυνάμωμα λίγο της έντασης. Τέλος κλείνοντας την ταλάντωση χάνω εντελώς διαμόρφωση και μηδενίζουν και τα δύο μιλλιαμπερόμετρα καθώς και η έξοδος στη γέφυρα.





> Ναι φιλε Δημητρη,καλα τις εβαλες. Η παυλα παει στη γειωση. 
> 
> Ακολουθησε τη συμβουλη του εκλεκτου φιλου"ητα βητα" και βαλε μια 10ΚΩ παραλληλα,να μη σου καουν,αν δωσεις πολυ διαμορφωση.
> 
> Σ'ευχαριστω για τη φωτο,αλλα γιατι σου βγηκε τοσο σκοτεινη; 
> 
> Τραβηξε την με τετοιο τροπο,ωστε να φαινεται η ληψη για το "rfc" στο πηνιο ανοδου.
> 
> Απο βομβο,πως ειναι;
> ...

----------


## αθικτον

Βαλε  πυκνωτες 100nf/680v mkt σε καθε διοδο στην τροφοδοσια και ο βομβος θα σταματησει φιλε Δημητρη.

Για τη "varicap" δες το σχημα.  Το δινω ετσι,για ολους τους αναγνωστες που μπορει να το δουν.



BB105.JPG

----------


## apog

πηρα πυκνωτες 100nf να βαλω στα νηματα οπως εχει αναφερθει σε ενα αλλο ποστ. Θα το δοκιμασω και θα σου πω εντυπωσεις.
Όσο για την varicap εγώ την έχω ανάποδα από το σχήμα σου και έχω κανονικά διαμόρφωση. Θα δοκιμάσω και αυτήν να την βάλω όπως δείχνεις να δω αποτέλεσμα.





> Βαλε  πυκνωτες 100nf/680v mkt σε καθε διοδο στην τροφοδοσια και ο βομβος θα σταματησει φιλε Δημητρη.
> 
> Για τη "varicap" δες το σχημα.  Το δινω ετσι,για ολους τους αναγνωστες που μπορει να το δουν.
> 
> 
> 
> BB105.JPG

----------


## apog

τη βοηθεια σας και την εμπειρία σας. Μου συνέβησαν 2 πράγματα
1) Κάποια στιγμή ακούμπησαν τα δύο πηνία στην έξοδο μεταξύ τους, δημιουργήθηκαν σπινθιρισμοί και έβγαλε καπνό από το σημείο που έχω τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς. Το έσβησα γρήγορα και αφού διόρθωσα τα πηνία μέτρησα τις τάσεις μετά τους πυκνωτές και ήταν οκ. Παίζει να έχει καεί κάποιος?
2) Επίσης για πειραματισμό άλλαξα την 18kω στο σκριν με μια 10kω. παίζοντας με τους μεταβλητούς κάποια στιγμή ανέβασε περίπου 300ma στην άνοδο, έκανε ένα δυνατό σπινθιρισμό στη λάμπα και έπεσε το ρεύμα στα 100ma.

Μετά από όλα αυτά όταν ανοίγω το μηχάνημα έχω δυνατό βόμβο (που πριν δεν είχα) και σήμα ελάχιστο. Μόλις κάποιες εκατοντάδες μέτρα καθαρά. να αρχίσω να κλαίω την 6146? ο βόμβος από τι προκαλείται?

----------


## SRF

> τη βοηθεια σας και την εμπειρία σας. Μου συνέβησαν 2 πράγματα
> 1) Κάποια στιγμή ακούμπησαν τα δύο πηνία στην έξοδο μεταξύ τους, δημιουργήθηκαν σπινθιρισμοί και έβγαλε καπνό από το σημείο που έχω τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς. Το έσβησα γρήγορα και αφού διόρθωσα τα πηνία μέτρησα τις τάσεις μετά τους πυκνωτές και ήταν οκ. Παίζει να έχει καεί κάποιος?
> 2) Επίσης για πειραματισμό άλλαξα την 18kω στο σκριν με μια 10kω. παίζοντας με τους μεταβλητούς κάποια στιγμή *ανέβασε περίπου 300ma στην άνοδο, έκανε ένα δυνατό σπινθιρισμό στη λάμπα και έπεσε το ρεύμα στα 100ma*.
> 
> Μετά από όλα αυτά όταν ανοίγω το μηχάνημα έχω δυνατό βόμβο (που πριν δεν είχα) και σήμα ελάχιστο. Μόλις κάποιες εκατοντάδες μέτρα καθαρά. να αρχίσω να κλαίω την 6146? ο βόμβος από τι προκαλείται?



Δυστυχώς ναι! Έφυγε το ανασταλτατικό πλέγμα!!!

----------


## apog

ευτυχως εχω παραγγείλει απο ebay ενα ζευγαρι προς 10 ευρω η μία.
Ο καπνός από τους ηλεκτρολυτικους παίζει να μου έχει κάνει κάποια ζημιά?

----------


## Ακρίτας

> ευτυχως εχω παραγγείλει απο ebay ενα ζευγαρι προς 10 ευρω η μία.
> Ο καπνός από τους ηλεκτρολυτικους παίζει να μου έχει κάνει κάποια ζημιά?



Τη λάμπα μπορείς να τη χρησιμοποιήσεις για διακόσμηση. :Smile: 
Μέτρα τις διόδους ανόρθωσης. Μία ή περισσότερες είναι κατέστραμμένες. Και τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς επίσης.

----------

αθικτον (07-05-16), 

SRF (24-10-12)

----------


## SRF

> ευτυχως εχω παραγγείλει απο ebay *ενα ζευγαρι προς 10 ευρω η μία*.
> Ο καπνός από τους ηλεκτρολυτικους παίζει να μου έχει κάνει κάποια ζημιά?



Για δώσε που ακριβώς!!!

----------


## apog

τι εννοεις? για τις λαμπες? 





> Για δώσε που ακριβώς!!!

----------


## αθικτον

Το τι επαθε το μηχανημα σου,εχει ηδη ειπωθει.

Αλλαξε λοιπον λαμπα και διοδους στη μεγαλη ανορθωση φιλε Δημητρη. 

Το σχεδιο του Ανδρεα555 ειναι καλα υπολογισμενο για συνεχη λειτουργια και μεγιστη ισχυ.

Τους πειραματισμους που πηγες να κανεις τους εχουνε ηδη ψαξει εδω και χρονια.

Ετσι οπως ειναι άστο,να'σαι βεβαιος πως εχεις το καλυτερο.

Η 6146 θελει προσοχη στο ρευμα του "screen" (μεσαιο πλεγμα),γι'αυτο εχει 18ΚΩ εκει και συνδεμενο μαλιστα στη μικρη ταση του με/στη.

Πέρνα θερμοσυστελομενο σ'ενα κομματι πηνιοσυρμα, ζεστανε το να τυλιχθει στο συρμα και φτιαξε το πηνιο κεραιας με αυτο.

Ετσι θα γλιτωσεις και τυχον τιναγμα οταν ξεβιδωνεις το βυσμα (κονεκτορα) της κεραιας.

φιλικα,Γεωργιος.

----------


## apog

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση. Απλα ελεγα οτι με 10κω αντισταση και 10ma ρεύμα στη λάμπα θα είχα μια πτώση τάσης 100volt οποτε στο σκριν θα είχα τάση 330-100=230volt. Το μέγιστο είναι 250volt Οπότε λέω ας την τσιτώσω λίγο, αντέχει. Και όντως η έξοδος στη γέφυρα ανέβηκε αρκετά σε σχέση με την 18κω. Βέβαια επειδή τρωγόμουν να πειραματιστώ δεν το άφησα εκεί που ήταν αλλά άρχισα να ψάχνω με τους μεταβλητούς με τις γνωστές συνέπειες.
όσον αφορά στις διόδους τις μέτρησα με πολύμετρο και στην ορθή πόλωση μου δείχνουν περίπου 880ohm. άρα λογικά δεν πρέπει να είναι καμμένες, ε? επισης μετράω το ρεύμα μετά τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς και είναι 500volt περίπου. αν ήταν καμμένη δίοδος θα είχα σωστή μέτρηση?






> Το τι επαθε το μηχανημα σου,εχει ηδη ειπωθει.
> 
> Αλλαξε λοιπον λαμπα και διοδους στη μεγαλη ανορθωση φιλε Δημητρη. 
> 
> Το σχεδιο του Ανδρεα555 ειναι καλα υπολογισμενο για συνεχη λειτουργια και μεγιστη ισχυ.
> 
> Τους πειραματισμους που πηγες να κανεις τους εχουνε ηδη ψαξει εδω και χρονια.
> 
> Ετσι οπως ειναι άστο,να'σαι βεβαιος πως εχεις το καλυτερο.
> ...

----------


## αθικτον

> Στο σκριν θα είχα τάση 330-100=230volt. Το μέγιστο είναι 250volt .
> 
> όσον αφορά στις διόδους  λογικά δεν πρέπει να είναι καμμένες.



Καλυτερα αλλαξε τις διοδους,αλλα και τον ηλ/τικο που "καπνησε",φιλε Δημητρη. 

Στο "screen" μην περασεις τα 190ν. Η λαμπα αυτη θελει προσοχη σ'αυτο το σημειο.

Κανε το πηνιο κεραιας 2cm,να μην ακουμπαει.

Το σχεδιο αυτο ειναι καλο, μην το αλλαζεις.

Αν θες πιο πολλα "watt", βαλε με/στη 450ν. Ετσι ομως θα ταλαιπωρησεις τη λυχνια και συντομα θα πρεπει να αγορασεις αλλη.

φιλικα, Γεωργιος.

----------


## apog

μια κουβεντα ειναι να αλλαξω ολες τις διοδους. Πρεπει να ξηλωσω ολοκληρη πλακετα. Οσο για τον πυκνωτη μακαρι να ηξερα ποιος απο τους 6 καπνισε. Ολοι φαινονται μια χαρα.
Θα περιμενω την καινουρια λαμπα. θα την βαλω να δω πως παιζει και αμα εχω προβληματα τοτε μπαινω σε διαδικασια να αλλαξω διοδους - πυκνωτες. Επειδη διπλα στους πυκνωτες ειναι κ ο μετασχηματιστης σκεφτομαι μηπως ζεσταθηκε αυτος και καπνισε λιγο. τι να πω...  θα περιμενω τη λαμπα καλυτερα. Θα βαλω και 6 πυκνωτες στις διοδους οπως μου ειπες να δω τι γινεται και με τον βομβο. 
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Γιωργο για τις συμβουλες.

----------


## αθικτον

> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Γιωργο για τις συμβουλες.



Παρακαλω φιλε Δημητρη.

----------


## apog

Την πηρα τη λαμπα και την δοκίμασα. Μου έβγαλε 45w περιπου με 1,3 στασιμα.. Το δοκιμασα και με κεραία και έχει ικανοποιητική κάλυψη. Μια ερώτηση για το δίπολο που έχω φτιάξει. Πώς θα το καταλάβω αν λόγω κατασκευής έχει αποκτήσει κατευθυντικότητα? Τι πρέπει να προσέξω?

----------


## αθικτον

> Την πηρα τη λαμπα και την δοκίμασα. Μου έβγαλε 45w περιπου με 1,3 στασιμα.. Το δοκιμασα και με κεραία και έχει ικανοποιητική κάλυψη. Μια ερώτηση για το δίπολο που έχω φτιάξει. Πώς θα το καταλάβω αν λόγω κατασκευής έχει αποκτήσει κατευθυντικότητα? Τι πρέπει να προσέξω?



Τι εννοεις; Πως το'χεις φτιαξει δηλαδη;

Η λαμπα που πηρες γραφει τον τυπο σκετο, ή εχει και το γραμμα Β;

----------


## apog

6146b είναι η λάμπα. Έβαλα και πυκνωτές 100nF σε κάθε δίοδο όπως μου είπες και μειώθηκε λιγο ο βόμβος. Δεν ακούγεται όταν παίζει η μουσική αλλά μόνο όταν σταματάει κ αυτό αν δυναμώσω λίγο την ένταση του ραδιοφώνου.
Κάτι άλλο τώρα για τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς. Εκανα μια αναζήτηση γενικά στο φόρουμ και έμαθα πολλά πράγματα για την εξομάλυνση. Oι 4 ηλεκτρολυτικοί λοιπόν που έχω βάλει στην τάση 360v είναι 100μF o καθένας. Άρα λοιπόν σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο έχω χωρητικότητα 50μF ανά ζευγάρι που είναι σε σειρά και τελικα συνολική χωρητικότητα 100μF παράλληλα. 
Σύμφωνα με τον τύπο Vr=Vp/(2*f*R*C) υπολογίζω την τάση κυμάτωσης. 
Εχω Vp περίπου 508v, f=50. Επίσης αν υποθέσω ότι η λάμπα θα τραβάει περίπου 150mA έχω R=360v/150mA=2400Ω
Αρα για ηλεκτρολυτικό συνολικής χωρητικότητας 100μF εχω τελικά τάση κυμάτωσης: Vr=508/(2*50*2400*100) = 21,1v περίπου. Μήπως ειναι πολύ και οφείλεται σε αυτό ο βόμβος ο οποίος υπάρχει (εστω και μικρός)? Πιστεύετε ότι αξίζει να τους αντικαταστήσω με 220μF, θα δω μείωση στο θόρυβο ή τζάμπα λεφτά?






> Τι εννοεις; Πως το'χεις φτιαξει δηλαδη;
> 
> Η λαμπα που πηρες γραφει τον τυπο σκετο, ή εχει και το γραμμα Β;

----------


## Nikolaskn

Αν θυμαμε καλα η f=100c..οχι 50

----------


## Costis Ni

Να 100 ειναι, γιατι ειναι η συχνοτητα του πληρως ανορθωμενου.

Εδω ενα πολυ καλο προγραμματακι που τα υπολογιζει ολα αυτα

http://www.duncanamps.com/psud2/index.html

----------


## apog

> Όχι, στον τύπο που έδειξα και ο οποίος είναι για πλήρη ανόρθωση, στον παρονομαστή υπάρχει ο παράγοντας *2**f όπου f τα 50Hz. Τα 50 γίνονται 100 λόγω του συντελεστή 2. Αντίθετα ο αντίστοιχος τύπος για ημιανόρθωση έχει στον παρονομαστή f και όχι 2*f. Πάλι και εκεί f = 50 βάζεις.



Το πήρα από άλλο θέμα όπου ο φίλος FILMAN το εξηγεί. Και επανέρχομαι στο ερώτημα. Η κυμάτωση που έχω υπολογίσει είναι ικανή να προκαλεί θόρυβο? θα μειωθεί αν αντικαταστήσω τους 100μF με 220μF?

----------


## αθικτον

> Για ηλεκτρολυτικό συνολικής χωρητικότητας 100μF εχω τελικά τάση κυμάτωσης: Vr=508/(2*50*2400*100) = 21,1v περίπου. Μήπως ειναι πολύ και οφείλεται σε αυτό ο βόμβος ο οποίος υπάρχει (εστω και μικρός)? Πιστεύετε ότι αξίζει να τους αντικαταστήσω με 220μF, θα δω μείωση στο θόρυβο ή τζάμπα λεφτά?



Καποιοι κατασκευαστες μετ/στων βαζουν λεπτοτερο συρμα απο οσο χρειαζεται ,ακομη και μικροτερο σιδηροπυρηνα, για να μειωσουν το κοστος. Ο χαλκος βλεπεις κοστιζει πολυ.

Αν τραβηξεις περισσοτερο ρευμα τοτε η κυματωση αυξανεται σ'εναν τετοιο με/στη.

Στην παραγγελια να προσθετεις mA. Δηλαδη για το δικο σου μηχανημα 200-250mA το μικρο  και 400-450mA το μεγαλο τυλιγμα, για να σου βγει 150mA και 300mA στην πραγματικοτητα.

Το σχεδιο του "ανδρεα555" εχει και "τσοκ" των 20Η.

Εφ'οσον δεν τα εχεις βαλει, τοτε θα πρεπει να προσθεσεις ηλε/κους.

Αντι για "τσοκ" βαλε μεγαλο "μπαλαστ τσοκ" απο λαμπα φθοριου.

Αναψε την ταλαντωση σκετη και προσθεσε σ'αυτην πρωτα πυκνωτες, βαλε δυο ακομα για αρχη και γειωσε την εισοδο διαμορφωσης, να δεις πως θα παει και πες μου.

φιλικα, Γεωργιος.

----------


## Nikolaskn

ειναι γενικος κανονας στους μετασχηματιστες να μην εχουμε το ρευμα τσιμα τσιμα.Κατ'αρχας εφ'οσον θα κανουμε ανορθωση θα πρεπει να πολλαπλασιασουμε το ρευμα που θελουμε να βγαλει ο μετ/στης επι 1.41 (αν θυμαμε καλα).Δλδ αν θελουμε 200 μιλιαμπερ συνεχες ο μετ/στης πρεπει να ειναι  280 μιλιαμπερ τουλαχιστον.Επομενως τον κανουμε στα 350 μιλιαμπερ για να ειμαστε οκ.Και αν θελουμε εναλασομενο (για νηματα πχ) 2 αμπερ καλλιτερα ειναι να βγαζει ο μετ/στης 3.Σε καθε περιπτωση το πλεονασμα σε ρευμα ειναι καλο.Αλλιως θα εχουμε πολλα προβληματα οπως ειναι  ζεσταμα του μετ/στη μεγαλη πτωση τασεως  κλπ κλπ

----------


## apog

το ρεύμα στο δευτερεύον ειναι οκ. Η λαμπα τραβάει περίπου 150mA και ο μετασχηματιστής είναι 300mA. Το θέμα μου είναι αν επαρκεί η συνολική χωρητικότητα των πυκνωτών 100μF για την εξομάλυνση ώστε να μην έχω μεγάλη κυμάτωση.
Μπορώ να προσθέσω στην υψηλή τάση και μια τρίτη σειρα με 2 πυκνωτές 100μF/350v που έχω  ή καλύτερα να αντικαταστήσω τους ήδη υπάρχοντες με μεγαλύτερους? 





> ειναι γενικος κανονας στους μετασχηματιστες να μην εχουμε το ρευμα τσιμα τσιμα.Κατ'αρχας εφ'οσον θα κανουμε ανορθωση θα πρεπει να πολλαπλασιασουμε το ρευμα που θελουμε να βγαλει ο μετ/στης επι 1.41 (αν θυμαμε καλα).Δλδ αν θελουμε 200 μιλιαμπερ συνεχες ο μετ/στης πρεπει να ειναι  280 μιλιαμπερ τουλαχιστον.Επομενως τον κανουμε στα 350 μιλιαμπερ για να ειμαστε οκ.Και αν θελουμε εναλασομενο (για νηματα πχ) 2 αμπερ καλλιτερα ειναι να βγαζει ο μετ/στης 3.Σε καθε περιπτωση το πλεονασμα σε ρευμα ειναι καλο.Αλλιως θα εχουμε πολλα προβληματα οπως ειναι  ζεσταμα του μετ/στη μεγαλη πτωση τασεως  κλπ κλπ

----------


## Nikolaskn

Χωρις τσοκ δεν κανεις τιποτε..βαλε ενα 10...15  ανρυ στα 300mA.Δλδ ηλεκτρολυτικος-τσοκ-ηλεκτρολυτικος  και δεν αντικαθηστας τιποτε..απλα προσθετης ηλεκτρολυτικους

----------


## αθικτον

Στο "τσοκ" που θα παρεις προσεξε να ειναι ανεξαρτητα τα "Ε" απο τα " Ι " του πυρηνα και απλως να εφαπτονται ως ενιαιο συνολο φιλε Δημητρη (apog).

----------


## apog

θα δοκιμάσω πρώτα να προσθέσω ηλεκτρολυτικούς στην υψηλή τάση γιατί κάτι μου λέει ότι αυτό φταίει. Είναι σίγουρα λίγα τα 100μF που έχω. Θα βάλω παράλληλα άλλα 235μF (σε σειρά 2 πυκνωτές 470μF/400v) έτσι ώστε να έχω συνολικά 235+100=335μF. Θα σου πω αποτελέσματα





> Στο "τσοκ" που θα παρεις προσεξε να ειναι ανεξαρτητα τα "Ε" απο τα " Ι " του πυρηνα και απλως να εφαπτονται ως ενιαιο συνολο φιλε Δημητρη (apog). Στο "τσοκ" που θα παρεις προσεξε να ειναι ανεξαρτητα τα "Ε" απο τα " Ι " του πυρηνα. και πρεπει απλως να εφαπτονται ως ενιαιο συνολο φιλε Δημητρη (apog).

----------


## apog

Κάτι άλλο. Έβαλα και μια λάμπα νήματος 75W στην έξοδο με rg58. Παίζοντας με τους μεταβλητούς βρήκα ένα σημείο όπου η λάμπα φωτίζει δυνατά. Επίσης όπως φαίνεται στην εικόνα στο σημείο αυτό έχω ρεύμα ανόδου 120mA και είναι το μοναδικό σημείο που δεν έχω και καμιά παρεμβολή σε κανένα κανάλι της τηλεόρασης ούτε μέσα στο σπίτι. Επίσης βγαίνει στο σημείο αυτό και μέσα στα fm και η 6146 ανάβει τοσο λίγο που είναι σαν σβηστή. Βέβαια η συχνότητα είναι χαμηλά κοντά στους 92.  Δες και φωτο.2012-11-14-235.jpg

----------


## Nikolaskn

χμ...τα βατ που καταναλωνει η λαμπα κοβοντε απο το σημα της κεραιας

----------


## αθικτον

> και η 6146 ανάβει τοσο λίγο που είναι σαν σβηστή.



Αυτο που παρατηρησες, ειναι μια αληθεια φιλε Δημητρη. 

Η "rf" ισχυ που δεν πηγαινει στην κεραια ,παραμενει στο μηχανημα και επιδρα στα νηματα φθειρωντας τη λυχνια μειωνωντας τη διαρκεια ζωης της.

Πρεπει να παρατηρουμε το φαινομενο και να διορθωνουμε την ταση αν χρειαζεται.

Η λαμπα πυρακτωσης, ποσα "watt" ειναι;

φιλικα, Γεωργιος.

----------


## apog

75w ειναι. Και μετρώντας την με το πολυμετρο μου δειχνει 48Ω αντισταση.





> Αυτο που παρατηρησες, ειναι μια αληθεια φιλε Δημητρη. 
> Η λαμπα πυρακτωσης, ποσα "watt" ειναι;
> 
> φιλικα, Γεωργιος.

----------


## Nikolaskn

Ειναι γενικος κανονας ....στα RF αποφευγουμε οτιδηποτε συρματινο για φορτιο  ειτε αντιστασεις συρματος

----------

SRF (21-11-12)

----------


## αθικτον

> Ειναι γενικος κανονας ....στα RF αποφευγουμε οτιδηποτε συρματινο για φορτιο  ειτε αντιστασεις συρματος



Αποδεκτο φιλε Νικόλα, αλλα οπως γνωριζεις η συγκεκριμενη μεθοδο, εφαρμοζοταν στους πομπους με λυχνιες.

φιλικα, Γεωργιος.

----------


## αθικτον

> 75w ειναι. Και μετρώντας την με το πολυμετρο μου δειχνει 48Ω αντισταση.



Ναι. Αλλα ο νομος του "ohm" δεν βρισκει εφαρμογη στα νηματα λαμπτηρων φωτισμου.

φιλικα, Γεωργιος.

----------


## apog

> ο c3 οσο μεγαλωνει ανεβαζει τη συχνοτητα ,βαλε δυο σε σειρα των 47pf/3kv και ανω για να μη στους καιει φιλε γιαννη βασιλακη και βαλε πανω το δικο του το τρισπειρο πηνιο.
> 
> φιλικα γιωργος.







> Αν θέλουμε να ανέβουμε προς τα επάνω (99-100-101 κλπ) αλλάζουμε και τον πυκνωτή ανάδρασης από 15 σε 12πφ ή σε 10.



Επειδή βγαίνει χαμηλά γύρω στους 92 και θέλω να ανεβω λίγο στη συχνότητα λέω να παίξω λίγο με τον 15pF. Ετσι, βρήκα σε ένα άλλο θέμα τα παραπάνω (αντικρουόμενα).
Τι ισχύει από τα δύο? αυξάνοντας τον πυκνωτή ανεβαίνω συχνότητα ή κατεβαίνω?

----------


## SRF

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από αθικτον  
> *ο c3 οσο μεγαλωνει ανεβαζει τη συχνοτητα* , βαλε δυο σε σειρα των 47pf/3kv και ανω για να μη στους καιει φιλε γιαννη βασιλακη και βαλε πανω το δικο του το τρισπειρο πηνιο.
> φιλικα γιωργος..
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Εγώ θα έλεγα πάντως να ακούσεις τον ΗΒ!!! Τα άλλα είναι θέσφατα... αν μιλάμε για τον ανάδρασης (ή και όποιον άλλον στο συντονισμό) ως "C3" ...  
Αν και θα μπορούσες απλά να ανοίξεις τις αποστάσεις μεταξύ των σπειρών του πηνίου σου, ή να μικρύνεις κατά ~2-3χιλ την διατομή του!

----------


## apog

εβαλα σε σειρα με τον 15πικο εναν 1000πικο που ειχα οποτε η συνολικη χωρητικοτητα εγινε περιπου 14,8πικο και η συχνοτητα κατεβηκε κατα 0,3ΜΗΖ. Αρα μαλλον εχει δικιο ο φιλος αθικτον οτι πρεπει να αυξησω τον πυκνωτη για να ανεβω συχνοτητα. 
Κατα τα αλλα σημερα κηδεψα μια 6146. Ρυθμιζοντας τον αραιοφυλλο στην υψηλη σε καποιο σημειο τρελαθηκε το αναθεματισμενο και εδειξε 350mA. Πριν καλα καλα προλαβω να κλεισω διακοπτη ειδα ενα πολυ ωραιο πυροτεχνημα εσωτερικα της λαμπας  :frown: 
Ευτυχως εχω άλλη μία

----------


## SRF

> εβαλα *σε σειρα με τον 15πικο εναν 1000πικο* που ειχα οποτε *η συνολικη χωρητικοτητα εγινε περιπου 14,8πικο* και *η συχνοτητα κατεβηκε κατα 0,3ΜΗΖ*. Αρα μαλλον εχει δικιο ο φιλος αθικτον οτι πρεπει να αυξησω τον πυκνωτη για να ανεβω συχνοτητα. 
> Κατα τα αλλα σημερα κηδεψα μια 6146. Ρυθμιζοντας τον αραιοφυλλο στην υψηλη σε καποιο σημειο τρελαθηκε το αναθεματισμενο και εδειξε 350mA. Πριν καλα καλα προλαβω να κλεισω διακοπτη ειδα ενα πολυ ωραιο πυροτεχνημα εσωτερικα της λαμπας 
> Ευτυχως εχω άλλη μία



Έκπληκτος...  ! Για βαλε έναν 22π μόνο του λοιπόν... αντί του 15π και περίμενε να ταλαντώνει στους ~108 ! Μιλάμε για τον πυκνωτή επανατροφοδότησης προς το οδηγό? Και μειώνοντας την χωρητικότητά του θα ταλαντώνει σε χαμηλότερη συχνότητα? Δις έκπληκτος! 

Αν είναι σωστά κατασκευασμένος ο ταλαντωτής & δεν υπάρχει ένα φαινόμενο από κακή κατασκευή που θα εμφανίζεται με μιά συμπεριφορά στον συντονισμό του με "χτυπήματα" και "μη γραμμική υπερπήδηση"  σε συχνότητες κατά την μεταβολή... που μοιάζει με "σπάσιμο" μερικές φορές μάλιστα... τότε αυτό δεν πρέπει να συμβαίνει! Αν υπάρχει όμως αυτό το πρόβλημα που περιγράφω... τότε μπορεί να συμβεί... να <ταλαντώνεις> ακόμα και χωρίς αυτόν (μηδενική χωρητικότης) αρκετά χαμηλά μάλιστα!

----------


## SRF

Follow up...  :Biggrin:  

Επειδή κάτι παρατήρησα εψές το βράδυ...  :Biggrin: 
Να ρωτήσω κάτι? 
Μιλάμε για αυτόν τον πομπό που έχεις βάλει & φωτό του από κάτω, στο #56 ? 
FM5763_6146B_1.jpg 

Αν ναι, τον 1000π σε σειρά με τον 15π τον έβαλες στην ανάδραση κάπως έτσι... φαντάζομαι! 

FM5763_6146B_oscFeddback1n.JPG Φωτό με πρόσθεση (μονταζ) ενός 1000π σε σειρά με τον 15π ανάδρασης! 

Αν μιλάμε για αυτήν την "κατασκευή" και τον έβαλες έτσι... τότε ναι με έναν 1000π σε σειρά εκεί θα κατέβηκες συχνότητα... αλλά όχι επειδή μειώθηκε η χωρητικότητα επανατροφοδότησης στ 14.8 από 15π αλλά επειδή τελικά... ΑΥΞΗΣΕΣ ταυτόχρονα ραγδαία μιά (ως παράλληλη εμφανιζόμενη τελικώς) χωρητικότητα στο οδηγό πλέγμα σου προς κάθοδο!!! 
Το γιατί έγινε αυτό... δεν χρειάζεται & πολλές αναλύσεις για να το καταλάβει κάποιος! Αρκεί η φωτό... που έβαλα!!!

----------


## apog

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ανάλυση. Χαίρομαι που μαθαίνω τελικά πολλά από αυτο το φόρουμ.
Θέλω να πω ότι τελικά συντόνισα μια χαρά στη συχνότητα που ήθελα χωρίς την προσθήκη πυκνωτή. Οι εντυπώσεις μου είναι οι εξής:

1) Μετά την προσθήκη 2 ακόμα ηλεκτρολυτικών  470μF στην υψηλη τάση ο βόμβος είναι πραγματικά αμελητέος. Η διαμόρφωση που βγάζει η λάμπα είναι πράγματι εκπληκτική. Δεν περίμενα κάτι τόοοοοοσο καλό. Το είχα βάλει στο αμάξι που έκανα μια βόλτα δοκιμαστικά για να δω εμβέλεια και έπαθα πλάκα.
2) Η μέγιστη ισχύς που μπόρεσα να πάρω είναι 30watt. Δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν μπορώ να πάρω παραπανω. P1170001.jpg 
Βέβαια όταν αγγίζει τα 30w η έξοδος αρχίζουν και κάτι γραμμούλες στην τηλεόραση. Οσο ανεβάζω ισχύ τόσο πιο πιθανό είναι να παρεμβάλλω γειτονικές κεραίες?
3) Έφτιαξα και μια ground plane με σταθερά radials και μια τηλεσκοπική κεραία για radiator. Η κεραια ανοίγει μέχρι 76 cm περίπου και εκεί στο μέγιστο μήκος της έχω τα λιγότερα στάσιμα (1.4). Μάλλον ήθελε κανα-δυο εκατοστά ακόμα για να έχω τέλεια προσαρμογή. Βέβαια μικρό το κακό γιατί μιλάμε για 0.8watt επιστρεφομενα. P1170003.jpg

Τέλος να κάνω μια ακόμη ερώτηση: Γιατί δεν έχω καθόλου ένδειξη ισχύος στη γέφυρα όταν έχω μόνο την ταλαντώτρια αναμμένη? 






> Follow up...  
> 
> Επειδή κάτι παρατήρησα εψές το βράδυ... 
> Να ρωτήσω κάτι? 
> Μιλάμε για αυτόν τον πομπό που έχεις βάλει & φωτό του από κάτω, στο #56 ? 
> FM5763_6146B_1.jpg 
> 
> Αν ναι, τον 1000π σε σειρά με τον 15π τον έβαλες στην ανάδραση κάπως έτσι... φαντάζομαι! 
> 
> ...

----------


## danykas

δεν βλέπω..κάτι άσχετο βγαίνει

----------


## mikemtb

> δεν βλέπω..κάτι άσχετο βγαίνει



Γινε λιγο πιο συγκεκριμένος.... 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## danykas

δεν βλέπουμε,διαφημιστικά μόνο!!

----------


## mikemtb

Καλα οτι ναναι...
Υπαρχουν 122 post από το 2008 εως το 2012... Με δεκάδες λινκ και φωτογραφιες.... 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## testla

ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ ?ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## 744

Post #23...

----------

